# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Qielli i syve tanë - Krijimet e mia

## Tipiku

*Para se te postoj kto poezi po ju tregoj qe disa nga kto jane postuar ne dy forume te tjera nga vete une do desha qe te ishin pjese dhe e forumitshqiptar.
Flm me Respekt Mondi.*

----------


## Tipiku

*Per ty nena ime!!* 

Fjalet u perhumben ne deshiren per te folur per ty. 
Fjalet u tremben para shpirtit qe gris dhimbjen,si nje rrobe qe s`e hiqkam dot nga trupi im.Si nje gur kam mbetur para imazhit tend, me shpresen per te gjetur nje fije jete ne ata sy,ne ata floke qe zbresin poshte fytyres se embel,nene!Sa shume do te doja te te prekja cdo fije te tyren,te lozja me to si nje bebe e te prisja.. perkedheljen tende. 
Zeri yt. Zeri yt qe eshte kolone zanore e endrreva te mia, zeri yt qe me ndjek ne cdo hap, i pakapshem zeri yt,me thote te mos qaj.por a mund te permbahen lotet?Ujvarat e tyre ma kane shtruar rrugen e jetes,nena ime, por s`di not dhe kam frike se mbytem mes tyre.Shpetome! Shpetome me nje fjale te ngrohte nga ato qe mund t`i thuash vetem ti. Shpetome me nje puthje, nga ato qe mund ta ndriçojne diten dhe i japin fund çdo dhimbjeje.Shpetome nga kthetrat e egra te vetmise,nena ime! Qetesoma shpirtin e pervuajtur dhe prekme, me doren e bute ku ka bere folen gezimi im, qe s`di te me zbrese me ne shpirt, qe nga ikja jote. 
Ti nuk e dije Ne ato floke pata lene nje nate lotin e dashurise sime te pare.E lashe aty dhe s`te thashe se zemren e kisha te vrare.Se shpirti im qe plagosur dhe une nuk e dija ne do te mund ta sheroja me.Nuk te thashe se kisha nevoje per nje fjale tenden, se kisha nevoje te me thoje..thjesht shkurt,se me doje, se askush ne jete nuk do te me donte sa ti dhe si ti, pa kompromise,pa keqardhje,pa kushteTani s`mund te ta them me .Tani ,mund t`ia them veç imazhit tend e te pres si pergjigje veç heshtjen e boshesise se kesaj dhome, te pres si pergjigje veç jehonen e zerit tim qe kerkon me kot ne skutat e shpirtit,kur ti nuk je. Per ty nene! 
Per ty do doja te shkruaja nga mengjesi gjer ne mbremjen e vone.Per ty do te doja t`i zbardhja ditet. Por me kot.Per ty,kam kaq kohe qe i pres me etje netet,me shpresen per te takuar ne enderr,per te te thene se te dua,se te dua aq sa kurre ne jete s`kam dashur kend.Vetem ne endrra mund te jem me ty..ne endrrat e bukura kur ti me thua te mos qaj, kur ti me perkedhel e me lutesh t`u fal driten e syve te bukur,se askush nuk i meriton lotet e mi. 
Per ty nene!Per ty do t`i kerkoj gezimit ta beje folene ne shpirtin tim,per te te then se une mundem, po do te mundohem ta gjej shpresen dhe te dhimbjet qe me fail jeta, pse ti je aty, me ndjek me syte e tu te bute e me lutesh t`I fshij lotet nga syte e mi!

----------


## Tipiku

*I Jashteligjshem.....*
Makina blu me sirenat ndezur Ecen me shpejtesi sketer I ulur pran dritares se veshur me avull Nga afshi i frymemarjeve te shpeshta Ate dite vjeshte ku mbizoteronin ngjyrat e zymta Veshtroj qytetin e venitur nga sfilitja Nje engjell i rrobetuar mberiti ne destinacion Zhurma e thate e kangjellave qe hapen dhe perplasen Mbas meje sikur duan te thone qe pafajsia eshte atje tej I rraskapitur i pikelluar ne kulm, thithja cigaren qe helm eshte Dhe ndjeja ne mushkri ate tym te zi qe kisha kohe pa e provuar Ndoshta pa vetdije ndodhesha atje ku as hasmin nuk do te doja Ta shikoja me syt e kuq mbushur me lot per te vetmen arsyje E te ndjerit fajtor ne kete bote mizore qe padrejtsia ska meshire Me kurajo mbaja shpirtin tim gjalle duke shpresuar qe dikush atje Tej horizontit qe te lejonte te shikoje ajo dritare me 4 hekra te lagur Nga pikat e shiut te shfaqej si nje shpetimtar i vertet per mua. Ditet shkonin nje nga nje pa kuptuar se kishin brengosur nje zemer E cila kishte nevoje per te vetmen ngrohtesi qe i kishte ngelur gjalle. I forte si flladi i eres ishte trishtimi im dhe ariti te mbaj ne jete ate. Ne muret e asaj dhome ku shume te tjere per vite me ralle kishin Vuajtur ato dite te egra te jetes se tyre mund te gjeje shume pak Gjera qe i perkisnin asaj pak cope zemre qe na kishte mbetur pa u thyher.

----------


## Tipiku

*E kujt tjeter vec saj!!*

*S*a rreze dielli te bukura kishte sot 
*E* brisht ishte fytra e saj pa lot 
*M*u desh ta ftoja per kafe 
*U* desht te degjoja shume histori 
*N*e kte bote per ne nuk paska dhembshuri 
*D*ashje pa dashje u derdhen edhe lot 
*J*eta qenka shume naive 
*A* thua te kete shpresa pozitive 

*V*ertet me pyeti per jeten 
*D*uke e ditur si e kishte te veten 
*E* embel si gjithmon pran meje ecte 
*K*embkryq mbi stolat e parkut u ulem 
*J*a nisem se foluri per ore te tera 
*E* nuk e ndjem si iku ora 
*P*apritur u ndjem pakez ftohte 
*R*astesisht desh i prekem buzet por lulja u tha 
*U* desht te kuptoja qe hallin tim ka 
*R*reshqiti nje pike loti qe flokun ma lagu 
*S*e a`do te qaja per te, me pyeti papritmas? 
*E* merzitur iku pa mare pergjigjen e cila ishte

*^Sdo te derdh lot per dike qe nga hapsirat e universit do 
me veshtroj si nji engjell dhe kte poezi gjithmon do lexoj e une per te ne cdo vend do e postoj^*

----------


## Tipiku

*Dedikuar ty....!* 

E kujt tjeter vec saj 
Kembekryq mbi tavolinen e punes 
Nota trishtimi ne faqen e kohes 
Heshtin te zhurmshmit larg paqes se brishte 
Silueta moskokecarese ne trokitjen e portes 
Veshtrimin e hedh andej ku ze i humbur Degjohet. 
Ruaj heshtjen e amullt pakuptim 
Me grusht dua te godas cmendurine 
Njerezit s'kane turp. 
Nota trishtimi bien ne faqen e kohes
Petale fisnike ndrisin syte e saj 
Une me shpirtin e grisur prehje nuk gjej 
Prehja, vdekje eshte. 
Do largohem diku larg, diku do zhdukem 
Atje ku fytyren te mos m'a njohin 

Ne canten e kujteses do mbart kujtimet deri ne vdekje 
Brejtjen e ndergjegjes do e qeroj 
Si qepe ne lakuriqesine e saj. 
Nota trishtimi mbesin ne faqen e kohes 
Ti hesht, se flet gjykim i cmendur 
S'do mund t'ia harroj miresine kesaj bote 
Te keqen e injoroj 
Ne fundin e qefinin te vet..

----------


## Tipiku

*Dua.....
*

Dua te largohem nga kjo amulli
Ku shpresa shpirtit je vetem ti 
Dua te godas shpirtin e lige
Qe nga fillimi ne mbarim
Dua te largohem drej fatit tim
Ne qytetin e heshtur te ngrej nje shtepi
Me veten time te gjej prehje dhe kenaqesi.

Sa do te doja ty nje here te vetme te shikoja
Me syt e shkruar qe me fale ti, te veshtroja
Pse o zot nuk me fal vetem nje mundesi
Imazhin e saj nuk ma kthen dot ti? 
Dua vetem nje dite ty ledhatoj
Dua per ty vetem nje kenge te kendoj
Nga gjumi i perhershem te çoj.

Pse ti ne endrra mua, gjithmon me zhgenjen?
Valle prehjen tek mua ajo nuk e gjen?
E di se nga larg me veshtron
Do te doja ti beja nje portret
Me vete ta mbaja perjet
E sa shume gjera une dua
Por vetem dhimbje me fale mua.

----------


## Tipiku

*Pse 
*

Valle se ke degjuar zerin tim
Valle e ke shteruar dashurin
Pse humbe mes gjetheve te dashurise
Duke e ditur qe po afron dita e lumturise

Pse humbi kjo dashuri
Pse mu kthyhe ne vetmi
Ndoshta une u gabova
Ndoshta pa dashur te dashurova

Pse kjo sjellje ndaj meje
Pse ? me vjen çudi
Kurre prane meje ishe ti
Sdo te doja driten e syve te mi
Veç te me falje pak dashuri

Nje nate ne enderr pash 
Sikur me sms te thash

 Atje larte mbi qiellin blu
Po kerkoj dy syt e tu
Jashte bie shi me rebesh
Ehhh pse kjo largesi mes nesh

Do doja ty te shikoja
Zerin tend te degjoja
Buzen tende ta kafshoja
Zemren tende Bebo ta dashuroja.

----------


## Tipiku

*DASHURIA

*

Po shkruaj per te emblem dashuri
Aty ku shume njerez kan gjetur liri
Me zemren e fort si guri
Po shkruaj vargje pa kufi
Per ty e bukura dashuri

A ke veshtruar buzeqeshjen e nje femre
Qe pa dashur te vihet re ty ta dhuron
A e ke ndjekur shikimin tinxar te nje mashkulli
Qe i pamposhtur me shoket e tij po bisedon
Eshte aty midis jush engjelli i dashurise po ju ndhimon
Me shkronjat DASHURI tingellon
E bukur eshte ajo kur dy njerez i bashkon

Dashuria e lashte sa vete jetesa
Eshte e bukur e cmuar pa kthesa
Ndjehesh i lumtur kur dashuron
Dhe vetveten se kupton
Nje ndjenje e cuditshme
Brenda zemres reagon

Si filiz e vogel lind dashuria
Prej saj shtohet harmonia
Komplet trupin ta elektrizon
Me thoni pra njerez ?
A eshte bukur kur dashuron.

----------


## Tipiku

*Jeta
*
Sa e pavleshme eshte jeta Dot mbeshtetje nuk gjeta Flas per jeten time Qe u rrita me mallengjime O zot sa larg doja te shkoja Deboren e bardhe te shikoja Drejt vijave pa kufi Aty ku shpirti im do prehej ne liri Si foshnja me veshtrime Si e dashura me ledhatime Kur netve te shkreta Me te bashkebisedoja Kjo pra eshte jeta ime Me nji dashuri Qe nuk pati larmi Me lulet e pranveres Fytyra te reja veshtroja Rrahje zemre tronditese Ne dallget e deti valzojne Me shpresen e vetme anes tjeter te qytetit ti tregojne

----------


## Tipiku

*Rastesisht*
Brenga e zemres me lendon nuk e di pse filloj te shkruaj gjithmon ,ndoshta me ben thjesht te vuaj thjesht te veshtroj i hutuar, si zog i ri ne hapsiren e qiellit te flutoroj nga lartesit e skajshme bukurin tende me kenaqsi do ta admiroj pyes veten pse kam lindur pa fat kurre nuk u gjeta drejt rrugve te lumturise me shigjet te godisja zemren e dashurise sepse ti je imazhi me i bukur thjeshtesis qe per te kam nevoj te endem duke shijuar mplakjen drejt liris si engjell i perndritur nga hyjnia e tij larte mbi hapsirat e pafundme.

----------


## Tipiku

*Qielli i syve tanë*

Po vija tek ti Të betohem se po vija tek ti, por rrugën ma preu aroma e barit të korrur! Sa kohë kisha mes trotuaresh të pluhurta, nuk di të ta them. Di vetëm se mallin për ty ma shoi aroma e barit, aroma e një jete që më paska munguar. Dhe unë, që mendoja se në shoqërinë tënde nuk më mungonte asgjë. Unë që isha i sigurtë se mes meje dhe teje nuk kishte vend as për ajrin. Unë që joshjes së jetës i vura emrin tënd dhe harrova të jetoja. Të betohem vazhdoj ta ndjej mallin për ty edhe sot, kur ti spranon të më shohësh, spranon të më flasësh dhe në thirrjet telefonike më përgjigjet një zë metalik që aq shumë u ngjan trotuareve ku kam lënë ditët e mia, dëshirën për të qenë me ty. Kaq e vështirë qenka ta besosh se të kam tradhtuar? Po, të kam tradhtuar me natyrën, me një aromë që më paskësh munduar, ndërsa joshesha nga bukuria jote femërore, nga zëri yt, që paska qenë aq larg së vërtetës Më kot paskam menduar se mes nesh skishte vend as për një tingull kitare. Më kot i paskam thënë vetes se ti je melodia e jetës sime, më kot i kam kërkuar Zotit ta ruajë si një kristal dashurinë që na bashkonte. Kam frikë se ai kristal u thye nga metali i akullt i zërit tënd, nga mosbesimi, nga një dyshim i vagullt që ma mohon shpirtin. Të betohem kisha nevojë për aromën e barit, ashtu siç kam nevojë për dashurinë tënde të munguar. Të betohem kam nevojë për fjalën tënde, ashtu siç kisha nevojë për thirrjen e natyrës. Të betohem kam nevojë për një jetë që na e morën, për një qetësi që na e vranë, kam nevojë për zërin e dashurisë. Të betohem se të dua! Të betohem!

----------


## Tipiku

*Per ty shoku im*

Po mare guximin tju tregoj 
Nje poezi te vogel qe do tju lendoj
Te mitur ishim akoma te paditur
Me shpresen e vetme te uritur
Per nje gjendje me te mire
Large atdheut per te emigruar
Pake me bukur jeten per ta jetuar

I vogel ishte ti o shoku im
Kur more guximin te shkoje ne emigrim
Me syt e vegjel te shndritshem,
Dori ti per nje jete tjeter u largove
E ku ta dije ti se ku do te perfundoje

Po ju flas per shokun tim
Qe u rritem sebashku me mundim
Fati i zi ty te mori 
Ne fund te detit te çoi
Atje qe shkruar fati jot
Dhe familjen e shoqerin ta mbushje me lot

Me vjen te qaj me ngasherim 
Per ty o i dashuri shoku im
Qe dot nuk te erdha ne varrim
Dhe une si ty emigrova
Nje jete tjeter fillova 
Larg familjes larg shoqerise
Po jo si ty qe ju trete pabesise

Motovedeta italiane ju mori jeten 
Ate qe e kishit me te shtrenjten
Ahhh ky lajm i zi na hidheroi
Po shpresaDori do te jetoi
Se ti do te kishe shpetuar 
E jo trupin ta kishin sakatuar

----------


## Tipiku

*Malli*

Malli per ty me ka marre
Nga large tingujt e kembanes degjoj
Mallin dua ta shuaj
Ne atdhe te shkoj 


Malli per nenë e per baba
Malli per vlla e moter
Malli per te dashuren voter 


Eh ta dini sa mall kam
Po te ishte etje do thante nje oqean
Eh ta dini sa me mungon 
Po sikur te isha zog qe fluturon 


Malli per Shqiperine
Ku kam kaluar femirine
Malli per ty i dashur atdhe
Do te vi une s`shpejti atje. 

Jam ne dhe te huaj
Dhe mall per ty kam e shkruaj
Nje ze me bertet.. me coj nga gjumi
Hej vella mallit tend i erdhi fundi 


Do te shkoj te takoj njerzit e mi
Atje ku kam flamurin kuq e zi 
Atje ku te gjithe therasin Shqiperi
Aty ku malli im shuhesh ti.

----------


## Tipiku

*Mendoj* 

Mendoj per ty fantazoj
Dot se harroj 
Diten kur te pash per here te pare
E bukur e sinqert pa mashtrime
Pran meje ecje ti dashuria ime

Mendoj sa shpejt u shua gjithcka
Per ty mendova se dashuria fund nuk ka
Po ja qe u gabova pa dashur 
Zemren time trishtova

Mendoj se ska me rendesi
E kote e kote eshte tani
Gjithcka nisi si nje loje
Dhe shume shpejt perfundoj

Mendoj per castet e bukura
Kur ti ne krahet e mi fluturoje 
Hidherimin ma largoje 
Me fjale me puthje plot gezim
Mbushej Shpirti im

Mendoj per ty cdo nate 
Cdo here qe shtrihem ne krevat
Mendja me ri tek ti 
Dhe me veten flas si femi

Mendoj pa fund per ty 
Mendoj se cdo gje ngeli aty
Aty ku nje puthje u tha
Aty ku nje vese shiu ra

Dashuria kaq e ka.

----------


## Tipiku

*Drogaxhiu* 

_Droga si nis apo si fillon gjithcka si te jete nje loje dikush nga dhimbja qe shpirtin e gris dikush nga qefi tepruar e nis._

Eshte drogaxhiu qe shifni atje, Ku? Diku... posht ures apo shtepis se rrenuar apo pallatit te paperfunduar eshte atje duke u droguar. I trishtuar i ngrysur i thare i palare eshte drogaxhiu atje ne qytetin tuaj dhe pse kjo gje e ben per ju ate te huaj.Jeton me shpresa me mundime larg familjes i zhytur ne kujtime iziuloniste sheh vegime mermerit me vete "Si do te jete jeta ime".Larg familjes ai jeton dhe pse zemra gjak per te i pikon.Mbremja sapo filloj kur drogaxhiu ndjen efori kur shpresa e tij eshte vetem hi.Kur fillojne kllapite e etheve prej helmit dhe drogaxhiut ftyren ja mbulon hija e vdekjes,nje stoli e kobshme ne vend te buzeqeshjes.Eshta atje i strukur ne nje cep apo rrez fillon te pergatis darken e shperfytyruar ne nje heshtje.Belbezon "Shpirti im prit dhe pak" jo nuk do te jete nje Heart Atak ,"Miku im me ty do te loz" jo nuk do te jete nje Overdoze.Duke pritur te dali ai miku!!Miku? Po Po miku heshtur e theret damarin e tij Miku i heshtur qe ralle here ne siperfaqe del e do gostisur me helm.Ja papritur shfaqet ne siperfaqe nga shtrengimi i forte i llastikut nje nga ata nuk e gjen me shumice ne trupin e tij jane si ata vete te vuajtur e me mundime me raste gjen ndonje qe akoma nuk eshte kristalizuar nga helmi i zi dhe ai gezon mbasi veten drogon bie ne agoni dhe jeta vazhdon dhe nje dite tjeter plot monotoni te errta ketu perfundon.

*Kushtuar gjithe atyre qe drogohen.*

----------


## arjeta3

komplimente. Tip Tipik Tiron, i lexova te gjitha, po kthehem nga fillimi dhe nje here, me le pa fjale.
vazhdo shkruaj
pershendetje
arjeta

----------


## land

Shume bukur....vazhdo keshtu...

----------


## Tipiku

*Deja`Vu*

Ajo fle…….Tej xhamit te turbullt te dritares te thyher nga degezat e pemes ndihen pikat e shiut qe perplasen pa dashur te prishin sinkronzimin e ritmit.
Ritmit te jetes qe cdo dite qe agon rifillon me nje ndjesi te re.
Flladi do te tregohet kaq i embel me ty sa te fal puhiza qe duan te lodronje me ty neper koridorret e gjata te viles nr (Se di) dhe tinzas te japin shuplaka te padhimshme ne mollzat e faqeve.
Pas nje gjumi te lehte intrigant me endrra te errta per mua fillon te shkruash si perhere ashtu pa pritur.
Zakonisht kembe zbathur me mantelin e nates te tejdukshem qe shfaq hiret me te gjalla femerore.
1)Ecejaket e tua neper dhomen e heshtur me parketin qe mban eren e drurit te pishes, aroma perzihet dhe rrotullohet nga dehja e jote e mbremshme.
Prap dhe sot nuk ke gjume eshte Vegimi qe sheh pernate.
Fillon te shkruash me faqe te tera Joooooo faqet qe s`reshten se beri urren nga syri jot ne letrat e shkruara me penen e zeze per mua,Po Shkruan faqet e librit te cilin s`shpejti do e botosh.
Ehhhhhhhhhh sa shume kohe kane kaluar por mua me duket se ti ike dje,ike aq large sa nuk kthjellohem dot me veten time dhe me duket sikur se mbaj mend daten apo fjalet e fundit qe te Thash lamtumire duke e ditur qe ti vuan.
Vuan per faktin se e quan veten fajtore te nje mekati te pa kryer te paperfundur te lene pergjysem ne harres midis telave te keputur te Kitares qe nuk mund te fal me ate tingull te bukur qe degjoje kur ishe prane meje pa jete e pluhurosur nga vitetet ajo sdo te te fali paqe kenaqsi ,Prehjen e nevojshme qe me shume se kurre ke te nevojshme tani, historia perseritet.


1)Vajtje-Ardhje

----------


## Tipiku

*Dritehije e zbehte
*

Dritehije e zbehte
Fale shpirtit te mprehte
Qe cdo gje pret nen hije
Pa kurrefar veshtirsie
Eshte dritehija e zbehte
Atje tej pa fije shprese
Kerkon te jete drite mbijetese

Dritehije e zbehte e thare
E zhubrosur e palare
E enjtur e vrare
Driethije e zbehte
Qe askush se ven re
Eshte e humbur nen qiellin pa re

Dritehije e zbehte e Tendosur
Shpirt humbur e palosur
Driethija e zbeht
Do te ngelet perjet.

----------


## Tipiku

*Per ty Tkshxh.*

Nje rebesh shiu ra, befas per ty ndjeva qe duhet te shkruj dicka.

Nje dite tjeter Agoi,Dielli serisht mban meri i dehur nuk do te dale as sot si gjithnji.
Te na falte ne pak ngrohtesi.
Pikat e lageshta qe notojn siper thysave te pemve qe duken si lotet e syve te tu te pafajshem ne kete bote mizore kur ndodhemi gjithesia apo ndoshta te vetmit te perzene nga kjo gjithesi e cila filloj me nje Big Ban,Sdo doja te ndrroja ate krijese engjellore qe ndodhet brenda atij trupi njerzor, perfundimisht i pikturuar nga Zoti.
Dua te ndjej per ty po kam frike se gjithcka do te thyhet krejt papritur si nje gote kristali.
Sdo te doja te kurre te te kisha njohur ne kete kohe ku brenga e shpirtit po mer nje hap madhor kur monotonia e ditve pa kuptim plotesojn trishtimin e paperfunduar i cili nuk di sa do te zgjas .Befas shfaqesh ti me nje larmi te cuditshme me nje ze feminor qe kur se kisha degjuar me pare.Me ato shikime buzqeshje duart te ftohta qe te falin sinqeritetin e nje njeriu madheshtor.


*Cfare je ti o Krijes e hyjesise ??*

Njeri!!
Jo jo kte nuk mund te ma thuash mua tani,tani qe takova embelsin e syve te tu me turp shijova.
Te pash tani jo jo nuk ke mundesi,me syt e zerin tend rash ne dashuri.
Je tingulli me i embel i melodis time qe vazhdon te jetoj brenda nje shpirti te Brengosur.Duaaaaaaaa si ty une te bertas po skam fuqi te hakmerem tek ty te uleras.
Ndjej Zerin tend kur kendon ne dhome e shkujdesur se dikush te degjon.
Duket sikur Zeri i engjellit qe ne vesh te kumbon.
Sa do doja me ty cdo cast te jetes te kaloja si takimin e pare te shkonim larg me vete te mbaja profilin tend si imazh.Dua zemren tende ta fitoj dua buzet e tua ti kafshoj.Jam i lodhur nga pritja, Me shoqerojn zhurmat e nates deri ne oret e vona pa kuptim endet shpirti im larg teje,
Filloj te kendoj Tinguj e nje kenge te njohur qe rrefrenin do tja ndryshoj.......
Ohhhhhhhh merme o flladdddddd dhe si nje gjete leshome ti larg

Merrme o nate e me braktis
britme e zerit tim luginave te dhimbjes le te shetis
Forcen e shpirtit te lodhur deshperimisht
tek ty do e ngre mbreterin perjetesisht.

----------

